

AWS Lambda – In Full Production with New Features for Mobile Devs - robbiet480
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-lambda-update-production-status-and-a-focus-on-mobile-apps/

======
cookrn
Using Lambda has been a really fun experience. The abstraction takes a lot of
cognitive load off the developer, which I found valuable. The biggest
challenge I had was around logging. The CloudWatch web interface for Lambda
events was definitely not my favorite...

